# Favorite dog breed?



## Kolbe (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine's a papillon, of course. I also like Akitas and Siba Inus. What about you guys?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

inb4 nargle


I really do not have a favorite breed.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

German Shepherd, Border Collie, Dachshund.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 20, 2010)

I really like pugs.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 20, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I really like pugs.


Pugs are so adorable, especially when they snort.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 20, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Pugs are so adorable, especially when they snort.


adffssfvvgtc pugs <3 -girly squeal-


----------



## prizzle (Jan 20, 2010)

Definitely too many to choose from


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 20, 2010)

lolWhere'sNargle?

Papillon. Borzoi. Jack Russel's. *thinks* Huskies (dur. every fur loves a husky.) and Collies.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I really do not have a favorite breed.



^This.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Labs c:

Collies are cute too. And greyhounds.


----------



## Suzaba (Jan 20, 2010)

These maybe?






(Pharaoh Hound)


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 20, 2010)

Pit Bull, There such sweet hearts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 20, 2010)

white spitzhund.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 20, 2010)

Dogs suck...but mines a sweetheart


----------



## BladeWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

My 1st choice would be Siberian Husky.  2nd choice would be German Shephard.  Although having 5 cats, don't think that would work out too well lol.


----------



## selkie (Jan 20, 2010)

sateva9822 said:


> Pit Bull, There such sweet hearts.



They're really as nice as can be. :3 My first dog was a pit bull greyhound mix.
I actually like any sort of big dog. I love Great Danes especially, but prefer mutts to purebreds.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Border Collies, I guess.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Labradors, German Shepherds


----------



## Piscin (Jan 20, 2010)

Mutts are my favorites, but if I had to choose a pure breed, it would be an Akita.


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 20, 2010)

German Shepherds, Dobermans, labradors, rat terriers, and great danes.  I also think bulldog puppies are so cute.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Most of you probably like Huskies and GSD because they remind you of wolves.


----------



## Kelo (Jan 20, 2010)

I love all K9s except for those small abominations many people seem to adore.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Most of you probably like Huskies and GSD because they remind you of wolves.


Oh and this, very true for me.


----------



## Kelsh (Jan 20, 2010)

Mutts. Any kind of mutts. :3 They're just so loyal.

But german shephards are great.


----------



## alliha (Jan 20, 2010)

Alaskan  (/alaskian?) husky 
And St. Bernhard 
 And the golden retriever  
just look how cute the husky is!! :3


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 20, 2010)

Also Newfoundlands. Our neighbor has one. He's such a fatass dog. :3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 20, 2010)

Not enough dachshund in here.







Admit that it is adorable.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Oh and this, very true for me.


 
What can I say, I'm good.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 20, 2010)

I love all dogs, really. I even like the lil fru fru lapdogs everyone else hates. It's humans' fault for making them that way in the first place XD

As for my favorites, I can't pick just one, but...
GSDs, pit bulls (I have a pit/boxer mix. I'm biased XD), greyhounds, salukis, borzois, dobies, rotts, leonbergers, Belgian tervuren and groenendael, Tibetan mastiffs, rough collies, Alaskan malamutes, Rhodesian ridgebacks, longhaired dachsunds, and if I don't stop now I never will.

I do love huskies and border collies, but I think they're overrated

As for what was said about liking huskies and GSDs because they look like wolves, I think it's more, for me I mean, that the 3 share a body type/silhouette, which just happens to be aesthetically pleasing, than liking the 2 dogs BECAUSE they look like wolves. Kinda hard to put into words.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jan 20, 2010)

I love German shepards and shepard mixes.  I'm planning on fostering for the local rescue as soon as I'm in a place that allows me too ^__^ Going to adopt an ex-police dog someday.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 20, 2010)

Corgis! need more, never met another corgi.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jamthund (Sweedish Elkhound)
German Shepherd
Husky
Malamute
Saarloos
Vizla
Weimeraner
Anatolian Shepherd
Hokkaido (Japanese Ainu)



Shame there aren't many who keep Jamthund in the states, and importing one could be a disaster with customs.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 20, 2010)

the kind that stays out of my back yard

(okay I like rottweilers and mastiffs)


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jan 20, 2010)

All three of the Greyhounds, Italian, Whippet, and standard Greyhound. 
Irish Wolfhounds and Scottish Deerhounds
Oh, and also Border Collies, they're beautiful.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 20, 2010)

Labrators, Huskies, Fox terriers and Chow-Chows.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Needs MOAR cattle dog!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 20, 2010)

Boston terriers, Newfoundlands, rottweilers, boxers, pit bulls, labs, and much more.

Currently have a Newf/lab mix who's a freaking horse and likes to sit/lay on people.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 20, 2010)

I love salukis and corgis. <3


----------



## Takun (Jan 20, 2010)

Erewolf said:


> Labs c:
> 
> Collies are cute too. And greyhounds.



I see how it is.


----------



## CBtheLombax (Jan 20, 2010)

Huskies


----------



## prizzle (Jan 20, 2010)

Beagle? ^^


----------



## Leon (Jan 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Needs MOAR cattle dog!


 
Seconded!!!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 20, 2010)

Border Collies, German Shepherds, and Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Nathan Wolf (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I love all K9s except for those small abominations many people seem to adore.




I feel the same way towards those yapping mongrels some are okay but most of them are just do freaking annoying.

Huskies all the way, they do remind me of wolves, I've been obsessed with wolves since I was a kid!  Blankets, pictures, statures, I have it all, even my room was decorated with them as a child.  I used to respect bigger dogs like labs too, but Once I was bit by one by one of my old friends I lost what was left of my respect for them. 

Now Huskies and Germans are all that I can stand.  Although his Lab did leave a very sexy scare on my body, I do still seem to like the teeth makes imprinted into my side.  

If your into that sort of stuff >.>

I do have a new picture of a wolf in my room that can't seem to geet over, its so perfect, it looks to me like a perfect painting, others say its just a picture but well that would just be boring.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jan 20, 2010)

eeeeeee.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Most of you probably like Huskies and GSD because they remind you of wolves.


 
Yup... I like Huskies,German Shepherds (used to have one), and Shiba Inu's....


----------



## krystalcomet (Jan 20, 2010)

Chiuahaua-Terrier mix
Roxie!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 20, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> huskies and GSDs because they look like wolves, I think it's more, for me I mean, that the 3 share a body type/silhouette, which just happens to be aesthetically pleasing, than liking the 2 dogs BECAUSE they look like wolves. Kinda hard to put into words.


 


Clutch said:


> Yup... I like Huskies,German Shepherds (used to have one), and Shiba Inu's....


 
Yeah, I'm good.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 20, 2010)

i dont really like dogs very much...


----------



## Nattea (Jan 20, 2010)

My favorite genre of dog breeds is the northern and spitz-type dog breeds, simply because they are so much more unique then any other type of dog genre. They all look different and yet much the same, they are claimed as the oldest type of dogs, and yet their jobs included from being food to fighting to hunting to pulling sleds. They were breed to multi-task, in other words.

In the spitz-type dog breeds, I like the asian dogs. I'm a fan of japanese akita inus, kai ken inus, hokkaido dogs, shiba inus, and shikoku inus. My favorite out of all of then is the shiba inu, since it's small without the yappy personality. It's a brat, like most akita-shika-shiba breeds, but that's because it was bred to be stubborn and judgemental.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 20, 2010)

Even though we own a Maltese, Bassett Hounds we're always my fav.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 21, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Even though we own a Maltese, Bassett Hounds we're always my fav.



Basset hounds <3
I have a basset. RuurrOOOooorurooo!


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jan 21, 2010)

Rottweilers > Everything.


----------



## Shindo (Jan 21, 2010)

shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas shibas


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

bordah colleh

been meaning to make a bc side char for a while.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Rottweilers, German shepherds, huskies (derp.), Labrador and golden retrievers.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 21, 2010)

TheBiggestIdiotEver said:


> Rottweilers > Everything.



This.

Rotties.
Love 'em.  <3


----------



## Collie (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be completely non-obvious and seemingly contradictory and say Great Pyrenees.  They're very loving dogs, and are quite gentile despite their size and original use as a guard dog.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 21, 2010)

The Chinese Shar-pei.

I've had two.  Winchester is sleeping in the sun right now.  Here's a pic at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 21, 2010)

Siberian Huskies. But I also like German Shepards.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 21, 2010)

Everyone who didn't say "corgi" will be placed in a reeducation camp until they accept their corgi overlords.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 21, 2010)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Everyone who didn't say "corgi" will be placed in a reeducation camp until they accept their corgi overlords.
> 
> Just sayin'.



I can't stand corgis.


----------



## Billie (Jan 21, 2010)

Papillons. I have one and she is just a doll.
Beauty and smarts all in one.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I can't stand corgis.


They're too much energy for me to handle...


Billie said:


> Papillons. I have one and she is just a doll.
> Beauty and smarts all in one.


Yes! =3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> eeeeeee.


I really don't like pugs.

Well not that one. What's wrong with his eye? D:
ew


----------



## Sparticle (Jan 21, 2010)

German Shepherd. dawwwwww.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jan 21, 2010)

Billie said:


> Papillons. I have one and she is just a doll.
> Beauty and smarts all in one.


 
You forgot makeshift football.

Get a real dog.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 21, 2010)

Huskies are the best!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 21, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Basset hounds <3
> I have a basset. RuurrOOOooorurooo!



I rarely see Bassett Hounds around around. If I get a place to myself, I need to look into a Bassett.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol, I noticed the same breeds keep popping up over and over again.

Be creative, people!

Anyone ever heard of an azawakh? Or a klee kai? Laekenois, munsterlander, Hamoltinstovare? No? Gah. XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2010)

- Akita
- Shiba
- Shikoku
- Siberian Husky
- Alaskan Malamute
- Norwegian Elkhound
- American Eskimo
- Samoyed


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 22, 2010)

Golden Labrador retriever. Such beautiful dogs.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jan 22, 2010)

> Lol, I noticed the same breeds keep popping up over and over again.
> 
> Be creative, people!



Obviously those ones just have the most appeal, or other appealing ones are unknown. You don't have to be creative about what you like. In case you were planning on being creative in other areas, clothes are best worn where they are intended, even if everyone else is also wearing their pants around their legs and waist.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Siberian Huskies. But I also like German Shepards.


So what do you find sexy about them?


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 22, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Lol, I noticed the same breeds keep popping up over and over again.
> 
> Be creative, people!
> 
> Anyone ever heard of an azawakh? Or a klee kai? Laekenois, munsterlander, Hamoltinstovare? No? Gah. XD


I like...oh, I am going to spell this wrong...Xioloisquientle? Idk. x3


----------



## Ratte (Jan 22, 2010)

InuAkiko said:


> You forgot makeshift football.
> 
> Get a real dog.



I love you for this post


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 22, 2010)

Needs moar beagle!


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 22, 2010)

I like Bull Mastifs, Great Pyrenees, and springer spaniels.


----------



## Kanin (Jan 22, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Also Newfoundlands. Our neighbor has one. He's such a fatass dog. :3


 
I had a Newfoundland, she was a sweetheart.

They my be huge, but I'll tell you from having one, a lot of that is actually fur. XD

Oh as for my favorite, there are too many good breeds to choose from. D:

I guess I'll go with Akita. My first dog was on, he was an amazing dog.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jan 22, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Lol, I noticed the same breeds keep popping up over and over again.
> 
> Be creative, people!
> 
> Anyone ever heard of an azawakh? Or a klee kai? Laekenois, munsterlander, Hamoltinstovare? No? Gah. XD


I've heard of those breeds, but as cool as those are, they aren't everyone's favorites. A favorite breed is often one the person is most familiar with or have as a pet. No creativity required. 
The Hamiltonstovare does look like a breed I would like though.


----------



## Bando (Jan 22, 2010)

I have to go with Havanese. I have two of them, and they're adorable


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*Huskies, Malamutes, Saint Bearnards, Great Danes, Aussie Shepherds, and Newfoundlands.*


----------



## Cylo (Jan 22, 2010)

Australian Heelers all the way.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 22, 2010)

Phalene said:


> I like...oh, I am going to spell this wrong...Xioloisquientle? Idk. x3



That's the Mexican Hairless, right?


----------



## TerraDragon (Jan 23, 2010)

I love German Separd, Golden Retrivers, Irish Wolfhounds, Beagles and Basset Hounds.

*to herself*  Why do I like sporting dogs?


----------



## SpetsnazFox (Jan 23, 2010)

akitas and shibas <3


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

huskys r so kawaiiDESU


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Huskies for sure!
They're just "aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww â™¥"


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 23, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Lol, I noticed the same breeds keep popping up over and over again.
> 
> Be creative, people!
> 
> Anyone ever heard of an azawakh? Or a klee kai? Laekenois, munsterlander, Hamoltinstovare? No? Gah. XD


 
Klee Kais are adorable. I forgot about them!


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh forgot to add Akitas x3 Akitas & Huskies = "awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww â™¥â™¥â™¥"


----------



## haydenluis (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
My favourite are Akita,Giant schnauzer,Doberman but my mom is terrified of dogs because one chased her and she had to run away from it.So she is not allowing to buy one dog.


----------



## D Void (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a soft spot for dobermans, I think they are wonderful.
I also like boxers and pugs are just cute.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 23, 2010)

TerraDragon said:


> I love German Separd, Golden Retrivers, Irish Wolfhounds, Beagles and Basset Hounds.
> 
> *to herself*  Why do I like sporting dogs?



Actually...only one of the dogs you mentioned is a sporting dog. Irish wolfhounds, beagles, and bassets are in the hound group, and GSDs are in the herding group, though hardly anyone uses them as shepherds anymore.

Sorry, I'm a dork. XD


----------



## Akwin (Jan 23, 2010)

Collie!!!!!!! 
They're so beautiful
That or Bernese mountain dogs


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Tatra Shepherd.


----------



## Dregna (Jan 24, 2010)

Siberian Husky Only XD


----------



## cooltoast300 (Jan 24, 2010)

German Shepard. idk if this is a dog breed but a Siberian husky i like the most.


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Jan 24, 2010)

Basset Hounds and Pugs. We currently have a Basset Hound, never actually had a Pug, but they're so ugly-adorable and friendly, I'd enjoy the company of one. X3


----------



## Wreth (Jan 24, 2010)

Mutts and lurchers


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 24, 2010)

1. German Shepherd
2. Daschund
3. Corgi


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 24, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Mutts and lurchers



Lurchers are pretty awesome. I love all sighthounds.


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

CORGI's!!!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 24, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> 1. German Shepherd
> 2. Daschund


This plus huskies and beagles. :3


----------



## Milo (Jan 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> beagles. :3



.....I guess :\


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 24, 2010)

Siberian Husky :3


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 24, 2010)

Teto said:


> beagles. :3



Snoopy!


----------



## Bun (Jan 24, 2010)

*Boxer <3*


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 25, 2010)

Black/Gold Lab mixed with Border Collie


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2010)

Doberman


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

Golden Retrievers!

And German Shepards!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2012)

androvjones said:


> My preferred dog reproduce is the great dane. No dog will ever substitute the great dane place in my center. Status at my waistline and considering in at about 100lbs they are soothing leaders.


How do you make a two year old necro?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Milo said:


> CORGI's!!!


Old Milo is so cute.


----------



## triage (Apr 20, 2012)

r kelly


----------



## Cain (Apr 20, 2012)

Report, don't post.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 20, 2012)

androvjones said:


> My preferred dog reproduce is the great dane. No dog will ever substitute the great dane place in my center. Status at my waistline and considering in at about 100lbs they are soothing leaders.


I've already reported one of this guy's necros so I'm gonna be a little rebellious now because I'm dying to know, why DO you always revive posts about dog breeds? It seems like that's all you wanna talk about, ya creepy fucker.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've already reported one of this guy's necros so I'm gonna be a little rebellious now because I'm dying to know, why DO you always revive posts about dog breeds? It seems like that's all you wanna talk about, ya creepy fucker.


Why ask when you already know the answer?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've already reported one of this guy's necros so I'm gonna be a little rebellious now because I'm dying to know, why DO you always revive posts about dog breeds? It seems like that's all you wanna talk about, ya creepy fucker.



Wait. Are you telling me this guy has talked about this before but the thread was locked, mostly possibly to NSFW comments, and he's bringing it up again?

I'd hate to see where this will go, _if history repeats itself..._


----------



## triage (Apr 20, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I've already reported one of this guy's necros so I'm gonna be a little rebellious now because I'm dying to know, why DO you always revive posts about *dog* breeds? It seems like that's all you wanna talk about, ya creepy* fucker*.



THE ANSWER WAS ALREADY THERE


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 20, 2012)

Foxecality said:


> Wait. Are you telling me this guy has talked about this before but the thread was locked, mostly possibly to NSFW comments, and he's bringing it up again?
> 
> I'd hate to see where this will go, _if history repeats itself..._


Wait, what? I never heard of that! We're onto something here, indeed...

But yeah, as far I can see this is _at least_ the third necro'd thread about dog breeds.

EDIT:
For your amusement...


----------



## Corto (Apr 20, 2012)

It was a spambot, Sherlock.


Locked


----------

